# Pegs Montage (an die Maschbauer...)



## m(A)ui (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi!
ich hab mir grind pegs gekauft, die ich jetzt an mein BMX montieren möchte. und folgendes problem:
ist es besser die pegs auf die avhse draufzuschrauben, oder draufzustecken und mit ner mutter festzuziehen??
gewinde ist drin, wäre aber kein problem das aufzubohren.

ein geschraubtes peg wäre steifer mit dem rahmen verbunden, da die achse nur auf der breite des ausfallendes "ungestützt" wäre,
mit durchgangsbohrung könnte die achse sich leichter dehnen.

ist letzteres nicht besser bei einer dynamischen beanspruchuing (wie beim grinden)? scvhließlich gibt es ja auch kange dehnschrauben mit dünnem schaft für dynamische beansprucungen...

hoffe hier ließt jemand mit, der sich mit der materie auskennt oder schon erfahrungen gesammelt hat!

thanx & sorry für das komplizierte Thema
 
m(A)ui


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. Oktober 2003)

Schraubpegs entspringen der Zeit von Axel Fiola und Co. und sind längst nicht mehr up to Date. Wenn du Schraubpegs besitzt, wuerde ich sie an deiner Stelle ,sofern du mal grinden willst nicht verwenden. Sie sind allerhöchstens Flatland tauglich,wobei sie auch hier kaum noch Verwendung finden. 

Schraubpegs bedeuten eine ungleich hoehere Belastung für Achse und Nabe. Die Möglichkeit, das du durch forsches Draufspringen oder speziell durchs Grinden deine Achse und die Lager deiner Nabe nachhaltig schädigst,besteht bei diesen Pegs ungleich mehr. Im Übrigen ist die Gewindeverbindung nie ausreichend fest,da Schraubpegs meistens viel zu weich sind, um sie wirklich anzuballern ohne das Gewinde zu schädigen.

Mein Rat:
Kauf dir ein paar vernünftige Pegs mit Achsmuttermontage, Odyssey GI`s zum Beispiel sind sehr sehr stabil und haltbar für ihren geringen Preis von 20 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (8. Oktober 2003)

Danke! dann hat mich mein ingenieursgefühl alos doch nicht getäuscht! ;-)
neue kaufen brauch ich aber nicht, ich werd sie einfach aufbohren lassen (in nem metallverarbeitendem betrieb). hohl sind sie nämlich schon!

gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. Oktober 2003)

Betreffende Schraubpegs werden dir bei Grinds keine Freude bereiten.

a) sind sie zu langsam, ein Rutschgefühl wird sich in etwa gar nicht einstellen...

b) sind sie nicht haltbar, das Material ist definitiv zu weich und wird sich auf nem Curb innerhalb weniger Versuche zerpulvern,das Peg wird einknicken bzw. brechen, und du hast ne nette Fingerklemmgeschichte vor dir,wenn du die Achsmutter wieder rauskriegen willst und der Steckschlüssel nicht mehr reinpasst...

c) Sind sie meistens von den Maßen her völlig unterdimensioniert- Solltest du also Lust empfinden, mal n bißchen grinden zu gehen- tu dir den Gefallen und rüste zumindest an einer Seite grindfähige Pegs an...dein Rad wirds dir danken.

Andererseits ist es aber wurscht,denn wenn du Schraubpegs hast, dann wirst du wahrscheinlich an der Hinterachse ueber eine 10mm Achse verfuegen...und die ist hinten montiert genauso wenig grindfähig...


----------



## m(A)ui (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Betreffende Schraubpegs werden dir bei Grinds keine Freude bereiten.
> 
> a) sind sie zu langsam, ein Rutschgefühl wird sich in etwa gar nicht einstellen...
> *



wie ist das gemeint? können sich grindpegs etwa frei drehen? wie sieht die lagerung da aus?



> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> b) sind sie nicht haltbar, das Material ist definitiv zu weich und wird sich auf nem Curb innerhalb weniger Versuche zerpulvern,das Peg wird einknicken bzw. brechen, und du hast ne nette Fingerklemmgeschichte vor dir,wenn du die Achsmutter wieder rauskriegen willst und der Steckschlüssel nicht mehr reinpasst...
> *



sind aus CroMo 4130, das dürfte doch wohl halten, oder?



> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> c) Sind sie meistens von den Maßen her völlig unterdimensioniert- Solltest du also Lust empfinden, mal n bißchen grinden zu gehen- tu dir den Gefallen und rüste zumindest an einer Seite grindfähige Pegs an...dein Rad wirds dir danken.
> *



also auf mich machen sie einen ganz brauchbaren stabilen eindruck...



> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> Andererseits ist es aber wurscht,denn wenn du Schraubpegs hast, dann wirst du wahrscheinlich an der Hinterachse ueber eine 10mm Achse verfuegen...und die ist hinten montiert genauso wenig grindfähig... *



hmmm,. das îst ein argument...
glaubst du, das hält einen 62kg BMXer nich aus? am anfang will (kann) ich eh noch nicht die ganz krassen sachen machen. 
und wenn's nich hält, dann waren die naben ja eh murx und ich könnt' auf 14mm umrüsten.

gruß
m(A)ui der bei BMX noch der totale newbie ist


----------



## Moto (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde mir lieber gleich 14mm für hinten kaufen für vorne reicht auch eine 10mm Achse.


----------



## frozenfrogz (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich verstehe die Einwände irgendwie überhaupt gar nicht...

1. Schraubpegs haben den großen Nachteil, daß sie sich beim Grinden lösen können. Aber das ist doch Wurst: Entweder man zieht sie regelmäßig nach, oder man kontert den ganzen Spaß mit einer zusätzlichen Achsmutter (die Achse ist ja i.d.R. lang genug).

2. 10mm Achsen halten sicher nicht so viel aus wie 14mm Achsen.
Aber: Wenn der Rahmen nur 10mm Dropouts hat, dann paßt auch erst mal nur 10mm. Falls die Nabe / Achse zu Klump gefahren worden ist, kann man ja gegebenen Falls beim Neukauf auf 14mm umsteigen und die Dropouts auf feilen.

Fazit:

Benutze die alten Pegs weiter (ggf. mit Mutter sichern).
Falls die Nabe Dich nicht aus halten sollte, kannst Du immer noch ne neue Nabe kaufen und den Rahmen auf feilen.


Gruß,  Freddy.


----------

